# Has anyone gone from BC to BSL; SL to WSL in 1 year or less? Please share tips!



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Ladies:

All these MN threads and MTG/sulphur threads have inspired me that even if I BC, I can be back to BSL in one year or less.

Some ladies are reporting one inch in as little as a week-3 weeks!  If this is the truth (I trust that people on here are honest), then you could literally grow from BC to WSL in one year or less. I've been transitioning for almost one year, so I definitely want to grow to that length soon.

Please share your regimens on here


----------



## Baby Girl (Apr 10, 2008)

bumping, I am curious to know ther regimens.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

Im BSL now wooooooooooo!
I just had to announce that somewhere. sorry.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> All these MN threads and MTG/sulphur threads have inspired me that even if I BC, I can be back to BSL in one year or less.
> 
> ...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 10, 2008)

tenjoy said:


>


Ditto on the  

Is that like 18" of hair in one year.... wow


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Apr 10, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im *BSL* now wooooooooooo!
> I just had to announce that somewhere. sorry.


 
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think that's possible.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 10, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Ditto on the
> 
> Is that like 18" of hair in one year.... wow


 
 I would like to see this one.


----------



## Riverwalk (Apr 10, 2008)

tenjoy said:


>



Dang, somebody beat me to it  

(totally, not trying to be negative, but realistic.)


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 10, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I don't think that's possible.


 
Your hair growth is amazing!!! I didn't think growth that fast was possible. Oh and it's beautiful BTW How much does it grow a month, do you keep track?


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 10, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Your hair growth is amazing!!! I didn't think growth that fast was possible. Oh and it's beautiful BTW How much does it grow a month, do you keep track?


 
Thank you MSHONEY.  I think it grows about 1/2 to 3/4 inches a month,  maybe a little more in the summer months.  I don't think I have ever gotten a inch in one month.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> Your hair growth is amazing!!! I didn't think growth that fast was possible. Oh and it's beautiful BTW How much does it grow a month, do you keep track?


 

Yeah she has great progress!  Looks like she retained all her growth, which is very realistic.........19 months of growth is more realistic than one year


----------



## nodisrespect (Apr 10, 2008)

I would not BC based on the potential accuracy of this theory...


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I would not BC based on the potential *accuracy* of this theory...


 

inaccuracy!


----------



## Evazhair (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 10, 2008)

ALL the hair growth aids, vitamins, diets, creams, potions, lotions, tonics an whatever else they got out there could make your hair grow that fast in a year. 

Just gonna have to be reeeaaaalllllllll patient. (Maybe 3 -4 years or so) depending on how much you cut off.
Sorry if thats dissappointing, but gotta keep it real.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe BC to BSL in 18 months...i don't know.
But its amazing how time flies anyway, especially with those monthly bills


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> ALL the hair growth aids, vitamins, diets, creams, potions, lotions, tonics an whatever else they got out there could make your hair grow that fast in a year.
> 
> Just gonna have to be reeeaaaalllllllll patient. (Maybe 3 -4 years or so) depending on how much you cut off.
> Sorry if thats dissappointing, but gotta keep it real.


 

I think cocoberry is teasing, and making an observation .  I feel you girl!  I still putting some sulfur powder in my kemi oyl next week though , j/k.


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 10, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Yeah she has great progress! Looks like she retained all her growth, which is very realistic.........19 months of growth is more realistic than one year


 
And I am not even close to BSL


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks boot!
I flat ironed my hair yesterday and my hair was touching my bra!


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> And I am not even close to BSL


 

You look close to me


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

How about if we switched up growth aides quarterly?  Do you think that would work ladies?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 10, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> All these MN threads and MTG/sulphur threads have inspired me that even if I BC, I can be back to BSL in one year or less.
> 
> ...



It depends on your current growth rate, how tall you are, and how much natural hair you will have when you BC. 

If you are a shortie, so BSL is only 16 inches, and you have 3-4 inches of natural hair when you BC (I'm assuming you are transitioning for a while), and your current rate of growth is 1/2 inch a month - with supplements, no heat/protective styling and growth aids, you MIGHT be able to ramp up your growth to get 8 or so inches in a year....... so maybe 18 months, for full BSL - less, if your nape grows faster.  

You should be able to run your personal numbers and figure out how realistic  it is - but if you treat your hair like it's going to grow to be BSL in a year, you'll definitely have more hair on your head at the end of that year than you would if you treated your hair like it wasn't growing at all. 

I'm hoping for 9 inches this year (March 08 to March 09), instead of the 3 or so I normally get a year via growth aids (Mega-Tek) so we shall see.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 10, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Yeah she has great progress! Looks like she retained all her growth, which is very realistic.........19 months of growth is more realistic than one year


 
I would have been happy with that but It's growing, slowwwly



Tootuff said:


> Thank you MSHONEY. I think it grows about 1/2 to 3/4 inches a month, maybe a little more in the summer months. I don't think I have ever gotten a inch in one month.


 
I think it was candycanes poll that shows that most of us out of 391 who voted get about 1/2 per month. My hair grows so slow 1/4- 1/3 max. I'm at about 6 & 1/2 inches and I BC'ed in 12/06 not long after you


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 10, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> You look close to me


 
Maybe my bras are not fitting right.  From what I see I need another 4 to 5 inches to be bra strap.  I think I will be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 10, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> I would have been happy with that but It's growing, slowwwly
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was candycanes poll that shows that most of us out of 391 who voted get about 1/2 per month. My hair grows so slow 1/4- 1/3 max. I'm at about 6 & 1/2 inches and I BC'ed in 12/06 not long after you


 
Mshoney,  I BC in August 06.  The picture in my avatar was taken almost a month after my BC so I have you beat by 4 months.  I think that you are doing great to have 6 1/2 inches.  That's more than 1/4 - 1/3 inch a month.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm shooting for 10 more inches this year. I already got 2 inches for 08. I will go from sl to Below bsl this year I know it. I can be done.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 10, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> Mshoney, I BC in August 06. The picture in my avatar was taken almost a month after my BC so I have you beat by 4 months. I think that you are doing great to have 6 1/2 inches. That's more than 1/4 - 1/3 inch a month.


 
I meant 5 & 1/2. I'm at neck length stretched. It's healthy and as long as it stays that way I'm happy


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 10, 2008)

Phew- I don't know about going from BC to BSL in one year- that is some mega growth!  

Last year I went from SL to BSL in exactly one year.


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 10, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> All these MN threads and MTG/sulphur threads have inspired me that even if I BC, I can be back to BSL in one year or less.
> 
> ...



I just found the post that prompted this.  

Define "inch".


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Jessy55 said:


> I just found the post that prompted this.
> 
> Define "inch".


 
Can I get a PM...


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't mean to chuckle either but all these growth aids topical and vitamins you would think that one could go from BC to BSL in a year. When I first joined this board I was amazed like wow but really looking at it there is no magic potion. Patience and great hair care is key!


----------



## silvergirl (Apr 10, 2008)

erm,... i doubt thats possible... no im going to say its not possible at all.... erplexed

i did go from nothing to  an inch past underarm and that took 19 whole months. so.. yea.... no  bc to bsl in one year isnt going to happen.....


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 10, 2008)

I definitely think you could BC and still make BSL by the end of the year. But I would think you'd at least have to be SL after you chop. 

As for making WL in a year or less, I'm not too sure about that. I think Cichelle (sp?) went from curly SL to curly WL in a little under 2 years, though.​


----------



## nodisrespect (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm just hoping to make it from SL to APL in a year


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

Baby Girl said:


> bumping, I am curious to know ther regimens.


 
*Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Don't play with me. If I could BC in June and be BSL by the fall, it's on*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

tenjoy said:


>




I mean, I've been on the board for a few years now, but it seems like some of these growth aids are really "working it" for some people. I need to know who's seeing exponential "increase" (as they say in church).

I guess if you can believe it, you really will RECEIVE IT!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 10, 2008)

alrighty.  

4 of yall answered yes and i'm loving it?  Where the pics, i wanna see dagnabbit!!!

Where ya at and spill the beans???!!! 












<grumbles away whispering danged selfish heffas (thanks for dusting that word off bre-bre)...the nerve - holdin' out on folks trying to get their grown on and stuff..............................................</grumble-grumble>.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im BSL now wooooooooooo!
> I just had to announce that somewhere. sorry.


 
Congratulations to you girl. You need to start a thread so we can give you your own shotout! I am transitioning and cut from BSL to SL, and hoping to be back by end of 2008!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I don't think that's possible.





MSHONEY said:


> Your hair growth is amazing!!! I didn't think growth that fast was possible. Oh and it's beautiful BTW How much does it grow a month, do you keep track?


 
Ditto, you have had what I call "exponential increase" Amazing Tootuff!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I would not BC based on the potential accuracy of this theory...


 


You ladies are a riot, I am going to get fired reading this thread.

No, I agree with most of you. It's just that you read people's posts, like "I got 10" in 2 months," and I can't help but thing "darn, what am I not doing"

I should have close to 6" of hair (or more) by June


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> Thank you MSHONEY. I think it grows about 1/2 to 3/4 inches a month, maybe a little more in the summer months. I don't think I have ever gotten a inch in one month.


 
That's still pretty good growth. Do you use a lot of heat on it?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> ALL the hair growth aids, vitamins, diets, creams, potions, lotions, tonics an whatever else they got out there could make your hair grow that fast in a year.
> 
> Just gonna have to be reeeaaaalllllllll patient. (Maybe 3 -4 years or so) depending on how much you cut off.
> Sorry if thats dissappointing, but gotta keep it real.





vestaluv1 said:


> Maybe BC to BSL in 18 months...i don't know.
> *But its amazing how time flies anyway, especially with those monthly bills*




Your posts are sooooooo funny and true, especially the part about the bills!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> How about if we switched up growth aides quartly? Do you think that would work ladies?


 
Hmm, it probably could. But it seems that most ladies stress consistency as the key. I think it would be appropriate to do 3 days straight of MN, then 3 days of sulphur mix or switch them up (one day of MN mix, one day of sulphur, meaning you alternate them). Maybe with this method, you'll be buttlength by Christmas


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jessy55 said:


> I just found the post that prompted this.
> 
> Define "inch".


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 10, 2008)

i wanted to note, i am a shorty first off. 5'1

but i went from collar bone length to waist length last year.. i cut my hair back to collar bone length back in november and its now past apl so i am guessing by november it could very well be back at waist length again. my hair grows 3/4 inch a month, not sure if its  faster in the summer or not....

you can check my fotki for results... i am kinda bad sometimes wit taking pics but it was very short at one point. i think feb 06 i was at armpit length then waist length by the next year. so it was a lil over a year BUT i also got 2 trims during this time.... 

my regime was pretty simple... check fotki... i also wore a wig for about a month when i grew it out last year. my issue is my ends end up being kinda scraggly,... i think its prolly cuz i hardly ever protective style. now i am watching my ends more this time so when i do get it to brastrap which i am thinking it will be by summer it should be good... also i aint letting it get to waist again prolly just because i didnt like it much... i will let it get to midback tho... 

i hope this helps....


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 10, 2008)

Minny said:


> I definitely think you could BC and still make BSL by the end of the year. But I would think you'd at least have to be SL after you chop.
> 
> 
> As for making WL in a year or less, I'm not too sure about that. I think Cichelle (sp?) went from curly SL to curly WL in a little under 2 years, though.​


 
I think if I BC'd now, I would at least be SL (I've been transitioning for 11 months).  

My thread was kind of meant in a playful way, but I know some people have had exponential growth, and thought they could share!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 10, 2008)

cocoberry......i was definitely kidding around.  i had great growth since my bc, i also went from SL to top of bra strap (under shoulderblade or whatever they want to call it) in a year, no trims.  my goal for the end of this year is mid back, barring any tragic hair or health event and regular commonsense good hair practices.  

my growth is the average 1/2-1" per month though.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know ladies? I'm a true believer in anything is possible. I think the growth rate is lots of heads put together and then divided by the number of people participating. I learned how to take care of my hair on January 2, 2008. It's been 4 months and I see at least 2 to 3 inches of growth....hey, wait a minute...let's see take 3, divide it by 4 months and some odd days.... .75 is 3/4" ok. I'm average. I thought I was the miracle child! I guess that is the average even though some grow faster than others. HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## tocktick (Apr 10, 2008)

Qetesh said:


> i wanted to note, i am a shorty first off. 5'1
> 
> but i went from collar bone length to waist length last year.. i cut my hair back to collar bone length back in november and its now past apl so i am guessing by november it could very well be back at waist length again. my hair grows 3/4 inch a month, not sure if its  faster in the summer or not....
> 
> ...



i just checked out your fotki and your hair is gorgeous!

i can believe that it doesn't take a while to achieve long hair if you're short. i think it's less to do with mega growth but how long your hair appears to be on you. my hair can grow at the same rate as someone who is taller but it will appear longer. 

i'm 5'1" also. currently, the front of my hair is chin length and the nape between SL & APL. to reach WL i need on average just under 8 inches more.


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 10, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> That's still pretty good growth. Do you use a lot of heat on it?


 
Thank you cocoberry.

I have used heat twice since I BC.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 10, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I don't think that's possible.




Great job, Tootuff!


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 10, 2008)

tocktick said:


> i just checked out your fotki and your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> i can believe that it doesn't take a while to achieve long hair if you're short. i think it's less to do with mega growth but how long your hair appears to be on you. my hair can grow at the same rate as someone who is taller but it will appear longer.
> 
> i'm 5'1" also. currently, the front of my hair is chin length and the nape between SL & APL. *to reach WL i need on average just under 8 inches more.*



Are you serious?  Dang girl, you could actually be WL before the year is out!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 10, 2008)

So ladies, I'm just about APL with layers (never going to a stylist for a "trim" ever again!)........so do you think BSL in one year from now is realistic?


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> So ladies, I'm just about APL with layers (never going to a stylist for a "trim" ever again!)........so do you think BSL in one year from now is realistic?



Definitely! You could be there before the year is out. Actually, from what I've seen on this board, if you're short enough, you could be there before then! 

How many inches do you need for BSL?


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Apr 10, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I'm just hoping to make it from SL to APL in a year



Me too!! If that ain't one of the hardest hurdles to get over!!?! ...


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 10, 2008)

Minny said:


> Definitely! You could be there before the end is out. Actually, from what I've seen on this board, if you're short enough, you could be there before then!
> 
> How many inches do you need for BSL?


I'm about 5'7-5'8 with a longgggggggg torso so about 4.5 inches for bsl and 7 inches for my ultimate goal of "rib length" hair


----------



## tylertown (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL Coco girl you be ON it !  If anyone's gonna have long hair it will be you.


I've gone from one length to the other in like 6 months. I've shedded there after and had to clip. But I guess I washed biweekly, detangled in the shower, conditioned with every wash. That's really all. Wish I could add some more. I kept my hair down or in a pony if I was running to the store very quickly. I use affirm products also. Oh I'm MBL towards wl.


----------



## tylertown (Apr 11, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> Dang, somebody beat me to it
> 
> (totally, not trying to be negative, but realistic.)


 lololol yalll craaaaazay!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 11, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Yeah she has great progress! Looks like she retained all her growth, which is very realistic.........19 months of growth is more realistic than one year


 
tenjoy...

Your godbaby looks like she's planning to get even with somebody as soon as she gets big enough!!!


----------



## cecilie (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I could reply: I have this amazing growth , but not .I' m patient like most of us  .


----------



## imstush (Apr 11, 2008)

There is an old thread on here with one woman who changed her diet, started daily co washing I believe and protective styling...and she grew her hair to wl from bsl or maybe even sl in a year.  I want to say it was Sherry..but I could be wrong.  I don't think it's impossible.  But I don't think it will happen with just growth aides.  I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## lila_baby (Apr 11, 2008)

i know a girl in my one of my classes at university 1/2 japanese she was telling some pple that she's gonna sell her hair for a wig because it only takes her a year to grow her hair from SL to WL. it's true tho' when we first started uni back in sep 06 she was about collar bone length and when i saw her again when we resumed in oct 07 she was between mbl and wl and she doesn't have a high waist or a short back or anything like that. genetics i guess................


----------



## tocktick (Apr 11, 2008)

Minny said:


> Are you serious?  Dang girl, you could actually be WL before the year is out!



 yes, i'm serious. i'm 5'1 plus i have a short torso; WL is about 14 inches in total from the nape. i have a short neck too (lucky me ) so the difference from chin to SL, APL etc is not much. therefore, although my hair at the front is not as long as the nape, it wont take long to catch up.

i've just put my hair in braids and plan to protective style for 6 months this year. i'm going to try and maximise my growth rate through diet, growth aids and supplements. however, i still think i'll get there in around 1.5 years.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 11, 2008)

imstush said:


> There is an old thread on here with one woman who changed her diet, started daily co washing I believe and protective styling...and she grew her hair to wl from bsl or maybe even sl in a year. I want to say it was Sherry..but I could be wrong. I don't think it's impossible. But I don't think it will happen with just growth aides. I'll see if I can find the thread.


 
That's what I'm talking about

I kinda started this thread as a joke, but hey, if there are real women who can do this...........*share the wealth/knowledge*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 11, 2008)

tylertown said:


> *LOL Coco girl you be ON it ! If anyone's gonna have long hair it will be you.*
> 
> 
> I've gone from one length to the other in like 6 months. I've shedded there after and had to clip. But I guess I washed biweekly, detangled in the shower, conditioned with every wash. That's really all. Wish I could add some more. I kept my hair down or in a pony if I was running to the store very quickly. I use affirm products also. Oh I'm MBL towards wl.


 
 @ the bolded. Speak blessings over my hair  and


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> So ladies, I'm just about APL with layers (never going to a stylist for a "trim" ever again!)........so do you think BSL in one year from now is realistic?


 
I definitely think that you can be BSL by the year's end (if not sooner). That's probably about 4.5 inches of growth


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 11, 2008)

Kurlee said:


> I'm about 5'7-5'8 with a longgggggggg torso so about 4.5 inches for bsl and 7 inches for my ultimate goal of "rib length" hair



I think you'll make BSL before you think. 4.5 inches in a year sounds do-able. I'm guessing it depends on your growth rate, but even then, you can make it by next year, if not sooner.


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 11, 2008)

tocktick said:


> yes, i'm serious. i'm 5'1 plus i have a short torso; WL is about 14 inches in total from the nape. i have a short neck too (lucky me ) so the difference from chin to SL, APL etc is not much. therefore, although my hair at the front is not as long as the nape, it wont take long to catch up.
> 
> i've just put my hair in braids and plan to protective style for 6 months this year. i'm going to try and maximise my growth rate through diet, growth aids and supplements. however, i still think i'll get there in around 1.5 years.



Short neck, short torso. Girl, you killing me. 

Waist-length on you will barely be BSL on me.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 11, 2008)

Minny said:


> I think you'll make BSL before you think. 4.5 inches in a year sounds do-able. I'm guessing it depends on your growth rate, but even then, you can make it by next year, if not sooner.


yea my hair grows about half inch a month and a little quicker in the warmer months and thats WITHOUT vitamins. I just want to leave a little room for trims or possible  setbacks (which WILL NOT happen)! SO BSL by the end of 08 it is!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 11, 2008)

From Dec.2007 Until March 2008 
I had gained 2" of new growth!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 11, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Congratulations to you girl. You need to start a thread so we can give you your own shotout! I am transitioning and cut from BSL to SL, and hoping to be back by end of 2008!



Thank you =)
Yall will see a thread when I make mid back length


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a thread about a lady who grew her hair from SL to almost WL in less than a year by wearing buns

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635


----------



## cmw45 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> Thank you MSHONEY. I think it grows about 1/2 to 3/4 inches a month, maybe a little more in the summer months. I don't think I have ever gotten a inch in one month.


 

Ditto for my hair growth.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 12, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Here's a thread about a lady who grew her hair from SL to almost WL in less than a year by wearing buns
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635


 
Thanks, I'm inspired. And your hair is beautiful too


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 12, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Thanks, I'm inspired. And your hair is beautiful too


 

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## TheNewFine (Apr 12, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I don't think that's possible.




Maybe if you're really, really short necked and small-backed!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 13, 2008)

tocktick said:


> yes, i'm serious. i'm 5'1 plus i have a short torso; WL is about 14 inches in total from the nape. i have a short neck too (lucky me ) so the difference from chin to SL, APL etc is not much. therefore, although my hair at the front is not as long as the nape, it wont take long to catch up.
> 
> i've just put my hair in braids and plan to protective style for 6 months this year. i'm going to try and maximise my growth rate through diet, growth aids and supplements. however, i still think i'll get there in around 1.5 years.


 
Wow... 
From my nape to waist is 19''
From crown to waist is 28"

It's going to take me for ever to get to waistlength unstreched.....


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 13, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Wow...
> From my nape to waist is 19''
> From crown to waist is 28"
> 
> It's going to take me for ever to get to waistlength unstreched.....


 
If you can believe it, you can achieve it!


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 15, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Wow...
> From my nape to waist is 19''
> From crown to waist is 28"
> 
> It's going to take me for ever to get to waistlength unstreched.....



No it won't!

Cichelle is a 3b/c and she reached waist length unstretched in a little under 2 years. I think she was neck length unstretched after she BC'ed. I hope she doesn't mind, but here is her fotki (her password is in her profile): http://public.fotki.com/Cichelle/

You can do it!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Minny said:


> No it won't!
> 
> Cichelle is a 3b/c and she reached waist length unstretched in a little under 2 years. I think she was neck length unstretched after she BC'ed. I hope she doesn't mind, but here is her fotki (her password is in her profile): http://public.fotki.com/Cichelle/
> 
> You can do it!


 
Thanks. I keep reminding myself of this also! I am transitioning, and didn't want to BC, but I want to take a leap of faith!


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 15, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im BSL now wooooooooooo!
> I just had to announce that somewhere. sorry.


 
*Lol.. u so silly. Congratulations mama!*


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 16, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *Lol.. u so silly. Congratulations mama!*



gracias


----------



## justsimply (Apr 16, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> I don't know ladies? I'm a true believer in anything is possible. I think the growth rate is lots of heads put together and then divided by the number of people participating. I learned how to take care of my hair on January 2, 2008. It's been 4 months and I see at least 2 to 3 inches of growth....hey, wait a minute...let's see take 3, divide it by 4 months and some odd days.... .75 is 3/4" *ok. I'm average. I thought I was the miracle child!* I guess that is the average even though some grow faster than others. HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


 

Too funny.


----------



## tkj25 (May 13, 2008)

from my experience BC to BSL it more like *2.5 to 3.5 years*, SL to WSL is closer to *1.5 to 2.5 years* depending on your growth rate & retention.


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 13, 2008)

How in the ham sandwich did you do that?!?!?! LOL

Off to stalk your fotki....



carribean_dream said:


> Phew- I don't know about going from BC to BSL in one year- that is some mega growth!
> 
> Last year I went from SL to BSL in exactly one year.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 14, 2008)

Perhaps if you were a man...

Seriously, I have many male friends whose hair grows at crazy rates. I have one in particular with curly red hair, and he'll shave his head...about 6-8 months later he'll be back at SL stretched. He complains about how fast his hair grows.


----------



## kristie21 (May 14, 2008)

here's a throw-back post of that girl who grew her hair from *SL* to near *WL* in one year...she self-relaxed *every 4 wks* and wore a bun or sumthin similar for the whole year and kept her ends moist. Its crazy how simple her regime is....read for your self! HHG 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sh...rum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&highlight=found)


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2008)

redRiot said:


> Perhaps if you were a man...
> 
> Seriously, I have many male friends whose hair grows at crazy rates. I have one in particular with curly red hair, and he'll shave his head...about 6-8 months later he'll be back at SL stretched. He complains about how fast his hair grows.


it could be the fact that most men dont use any product on their scalp. idk but most of the men i know may put grease on their hair 2 maybe 3 times a week but never anything on their scalp. to be honest with you since i started wahing every sunday and co washing every wednsday or thursday i havent really been putting anything on my scalp and its been growing like crazy.


----------



## Anashja (May 14, 2008)

Your signature reminded me of an episode I watched on House DVD the other day...I think I'm on Season 2 or so...Anyways... the woman was actually a man w/ undescended testes making "shim" pure estrogen but still "technically" male. I forgot the technical term but I was like WOW... All men start out as women... we truly are the superior gender! 



nodisrespect said:


> I would not BC based on the potential accuracy of this theory...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2008)

Still checking for this!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess it all depends on the person and how fast their hair grows

I started to do the math and if I shaved my hair bald the day after my last relaxer (12/1/06) then started to count from that day forward... almost 2 yrs later I'm APL and probably about 2 inches from BSL.  So I think that yeah you can go from BC to APL in 2 yrs or less but waist length its kind of a big stretch. 

I did the BC last year when I had close to 6 inches of natural hair. I'm close to 12 inches now. Again anything is possible, but to be on the safe side I guess I can predict to be waist length sometime in 2010.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 6, 2008)

BTW this thread had me cracking up!  The sarcasm was perfect


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Sep 7, 2008)

*anything is possible i suppose, but it takes yrs for most people to achieve their ultimate goals so i say just enjoy your hair at every stage and you'll be at your ultimate length before you know it *


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 7, 2008)

i think anything is possible.   there are so many things we do now, as humans that would have been laughed at as impossible even 30 - 40 yrs ago - lets not even go back 100yrs.  what ever the mind of man(or woman) can conceive and believe he can achieve.  i really believe this, even as applied to hair.  my hair grows in spurts, so it wont grow for 2 mths then it will spurt and grow 3 inches, no kidding, within a few weeks.  no growth aids, always took multis vita when i remember to take them.  but no effort or thinking about it... so if it could do it those few weeks then the follicles are capable and i think, if i knew how, i could spark them to do it more.  i really believe this applies to everything in life, not just hair though. set your goal - and dont give up until it's done - even if you dont know how, the how will come.  even if it took you a yr to figure out how to grow your hair that fast - that year would be well spent in my humble opinion.  nothing, and i mean nothng is impossible.   everytime some one breaks a barrier - then those barriers get broken all over the world. think about the fastest runners - 30yrs ago, who would have thunk it?


----------



## kadej (Sep 8, 2008)

excellent info... subscribing


----------



## babyleaf (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread is total amusement!!!!


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 30, 2009)

cocoberry10 said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> All these MN threads and MTG/sulphur threads have inspired me that even if I BC, I can be back to BSL in one year or less.
> 
> ...





All I can say is I have 1/2" growth in 3 weeks, I dyed my hair on the 11th, to the roots and now 3 weeks later I have 1/2" new growth. Maybe at the end of the 4th week I'll have 5/8" - 3/4" of new growth. That's pretty average right? Well I wonder if my hair would grow faster if I used MT, or Monistat or something, but I'm too lazy to go looking for Monistat, and I'm too cheap to purchase MT since I have about $500+ worth of products that I need to use first........

I've started back at the gym, I'm drinking more water, and I'm trying to eat healthier, maybe next month I'll get that 1" of growth.

I think its all about retaining length. If a person can get 12" in a year.....how much are they gonna retain?? if they get 6" in a year, how much of that are they gonna retain??


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 30, 2009)

redRiot said:


> Perhaps if you were a man...
> 
> Seriously, I have many male friends whose hair grows at crazy rates. I have one in particular with curly red hair, and he'll shave his head...about 6-8 months later he'll be back at SL stretched. He complains about how fast his hair grows.



My ex grew his hair from NONE to Dreads pass his shoulders in a year. I don't know how many inches that was....but that's PROGRESS.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 30, 2009)

I think that SL to WSL can be possible if the following conditions are met:

1) SL is 12 inches for them. (isn't that how it is in that one growth diagram?)
3) They gain an inch a month.
3) They retain all that growth.

If those conditions are met, someone will go from 12 inches to 24 inches, SL to WSL, in a year. I guess it is possible but your regimen and diet would have to be on point for that to happen.

ETA: I really need to start checking the dates before I add a reply.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to try this.  I usually get well over an inch a month with MT and Ovation so I'm going to see if I can grow and retain 12 or more inches to make BSL by December.  We'll see.


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Jan 31, 2009)

I still consider myself a newbie, however I just came to the realization that it will take me at least two years to have the results that I want.  Between learning whats good for your hair, what your hair actually responds well to and how to retain and manage your new growth and sometimes texture it takes some real time and committment.  I wish everyone the patience to see it through if thats their goal.


----------



## oldcrayons (Jan 31, 2009)

That sounds impossible, lol. Even my Asian friends' hair doesn't grow THAT fast.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 31, 2009)

luxe.li. said:


> My ex grew his hair from NONE to Dreads pass his shoulders in a year. I don't know how many inches that was....but that's PROGRESS.


Its misleading though. Dreads dont shed, so all the hair that we comb out, dreads retain. As that hair moves down the length of the loc and gets caught up its adding to the length of the overall hair.


----------



## Napp (Jan 31, 2009)

it hasnt happened to me but i wish it did!


----------



## lynndiallo (Jan 31, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> Its misleading though. Dreads dont shed, so all the hair that we comb out, dreads retain. As that hair moves down the length of the loc and gets caught up its adding to the length of the overall hair.



OT: Your hair is looks beautiful in your siggy.


----------



## mommy2kaela (Jan 31, 2009)

Tootuff said:


> I don't think that's possible.


 

its possible I've chopped my hair too short to fit in a ponytail and grew it well past my bra strap in less than a year twice as an adult.  I don't know about the growth aids part but I cut my hair in a short twa right before my brothers wedding and by the same time the next year it had grown all the way back.  I took hair and nails vit and calcium and thats about it.


----------



## mommy2kaela (Jan 31, 2009)

mommy2kaela said:


> its possible I've chopped my hair too short to fit in a ponytail and grew it well past my bra strap in less than a year twice as an adult. I don't know about the growth aids part but I cut my hair in a short twa right before my brothers wedding and by the same time the next year it had grown all the way back. I took hair and nails vit and calcium and thats about it.


 

forgot to mention, I cowashed every single day, clarified and all I used on my hair was cond nothing else because I wore it down and curly every day until it grew back.  I retained all growth, my hair doesn't break, I usually lose whole strands but rarely do my ends break off.


----------



## Lexib (Feb 1, 2009)

mommy2kaela said:


> forgot to mention, I cowashed every single day, clarified and all I used on my hair was cond nothing else because I wore it down and curly every day until it grew back. I retained all growth, my hair doesn't break, I usually lose whole strands but rarely do my ends break off.


 

well the million dollar question then becomes: how tall are you? 


ETA:  actually I just did the calculations & it is possible.  Even on someone who's 5'9" like myself, NL(bottom)-BSL is only 12 inches....

very interesting...


----------



## mommy2kaela (Feb 1, 2009)

Lexib said:


> well the million dollar question then becomes: how tall are you?
> 
> 
> ETA: actually I just did the calculations & it is possible. Even on someone who's 5'9" like myself, NL(bottom)-BSL is only 12 inches....
> ...


 

I am 5'8" and I have a very long torso most of my shirts try to mid drift.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 5, 2009)

mommy2kaela said:


> I am 5'8" and I have a very long torso most of my shirts try to mid drift.


 

Thanks for this. I like that you show it IS possible.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 6, 2009)

bump. Curious to hear from others.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, in my view you should hope for the best but expect the worst when it comes to this particular question.  Nothing worse than an unrealistic expectation!

I'm not personally going to put pressure on myself.  I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing and be conscious of what works and what doesn't.  The only thing you can bank on is consistent good practice and time.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 6, 2009)

To me SL to WL is possible in one year if someone gained and retained an inch a month. If someone is full SL, they're hair should 12 inches long. WL is at 24 inches, so sounds possible to me. Actually, I think TBL might be at 24, so a person might not even need the full 12, maybe just 8 or 9.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Apr 6, 2009)

Serioulsy i used ORS Line of Olive Oil My hair was nearly neck length now its about to me shoulders i just recently changed over to Groganics and Sulu Max Gro(Main Ingrendient Sulfur..) Its made my hair thicker and fuller in less then 1 week! im serious if you go to my fotki you'll see all the pictures.
http://public.fotki.com/kayanna1212/groganics-sulumaxgro/
But i havent had a big chop :?


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it's possible.  It all depends on the person hair.  I have a black friend who cut her hair to neck length and in 6 months her hair grew to BSL.  Her hair naturally grows fast and all she does is wash it twice a week, keep it in a bun and get a trim every other month.

So it's possible.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2009)

i just did the big chop and i only have maybe 2 inches of hair. im almost certain i can make it to almost apl in one year but i doubt bsl in less than 2 years. and im short without a long neck or torso so....


----------



## CAPlush (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll just share my experience here briefly, AFTER I found a regimen that would work for my hair, and stuck to it, it took me 2 and a half years to go from neck length to BSL.  You learn not to obsess over your hair, to enjoy all the stages in between, and not put emphasis on growth speed but retaining what you have.  With that said, I don't think that you should, in general, plan on more than 6" a year.  If you get more, then that's icing.  Growing hair is a many-years process, learn to enjoy your hair during that process and you won't be so focused on getting to your goal faster.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 7, 2009)

All this talk...but I want PICTURES!


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 7, 2009)

Auburn said:


> All this talk...but I want PICTURES!


LOL.......


----------



## baby42 (Jul 7, 2009)

WISH IT WAS ME LOL DO TELL. TOOK ME 3 YEAR TO GET WHERE I AM  NOW


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jul 7, 2009)

vestaluv1 said:


> ALL the hair growth aids, vitamins, diets, creams, potions, lotions, tonics an whatever else they got out there could make your hair grow that fast in a year.
> 
> Just gonna have to be reeeaaaalllllllll patient. (Maybe 3 -4 years or so) depending on how much you cut off.
> Sorry if thats dissappointing, but gotta keep it real.


Vestaluv1,
It looks like you went from SL to almost BSL in one year.  That's amazing to me!


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 8, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Vestaluv1,
> It looks like you went from SL to almost BSL in one year.  That's amazing to me!


Good observation. She made great progress.


----------



## t23luvgod (Jul 9, 2009)

is this poll in refrence to stretched or unstretched hair?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 9, 2009)

Although growth aids to help to accelerate hair growth, going from BC (I'm assuming a TWA) to BSL in <1 is a bit too far fetched.

BC (a TWA) to SL is more attainable.  I'd even go as far as to say BC to APL, but that would seriously be pushing it.  Scratch that, that _is_ pushing it.


----------



## ActionActress (Nov 7, 2009)

I have had increased growth. (almost 1/2 in two weeks) but I drink water, work out and all.  I wonder if it is my coconut diet. (It boosts metabolism).  I also rub my scalp with my coconut oil with EO's of Rosemary and Peppermint.


----------



## ActionActress (Nov 7, 2009)

My height, I am a tall 5'8", long back.  I am at the _most_ 2" away from BSL. After that I need another  4" to be WL. Then on to another goal.


----------



## washize (Nov 7, 2009)

That could be possible for me if my hair wasn't so damaged. I grow about 3/4-1 inch a month. But I get 1 inch or more of breakage from my bleached hair that had about 5 years of weekly bleach and daily heat abuse. I have about four inches left of bleached hair that will most likely break off before this year is over. I've lost about 12-13in of hair this year Which is really bad considering that the last time I dyed my roots was december of 08. 

I would cut it all off, but my hair was burned and bleached into layers, so, thats not going to happen.

Once my hair growth exceeds the rate of my hair breakage I will actually get a chance to see how quickly my hair grows. I will finnally be able to ge hip length again!


----------



## Truth (Nov 7, 2009)

ummm Nah dont think so honey..lol ..I mean if u've been transitioning and ur hair is say maybe apl when u BC ..then I'd say Yes.. but to BC and have a TWA ..and hit BSL in one yr.. NAHHHHHH...


----------



## Bene (Nov 7, 2009)

Maybe if you're a midget it could happen.


----------



## Truth (Nov 7, 2009)

Bene said:


> Maybe if you're a midget it could happen.


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going for it because, hey, stranger things have happened!


----------



## jasminestar (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm short- sometimes my doctor says 5 feet even, sometimes she says 5' 1", but short regardless. Also, I naturally 3/4 of an inch- an inch a month. I'm about an inch from apl now. Midback/top of waist is 16 inches on me. So, I'm hoping to get there in a year, with the occasional trim. If I manage, I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Sure...if you did your BC after a 2 year transition 



Ok, is this a serius thread or just for weekend fun?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't think that's possible, at least it hasn't been for me.


----------



## aegis (Nov 7, 2009)

not possible. most of that growth is not consistent.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 7, 2009)

Not possible in my opinion


----------

